# Blending my flocks!



## HellsBells (Sep 9, 2013)

About 18 months age I bought 3 beautiful Plymouth Barred Rocks at 7weeks old and fell in love with Chickens! This year I bought 3 point of Lay birds, a Bluebelle, a Speckledy and a Warren. Sadly we lost the warren when she became egg bound a month later. Try as I may, I couldn't get the birds to mix. The Rocks, much bigger in build than the two remaining birds went into killer attack mode and eventually I gave up and had two flocks, letting them take turn in free ranging. Recently we got three very tatty warrens rescued from a disbanded "free range" flock that were destined for pet food. The new girls are filling out and feathering up nicely and almost by accident we found they are tolerated by the Bluebell and Speckledy with the latter giving the odd peck if they really encroach on her space. They are free ranging together although they have separate houses to go to at night. I am delighted. The Rocks just look on behind their run!!














Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

As you've found, when new birds are the fewer in number, they aren't accepted. If the new birds are more numerous, it goes better. 
An option is to move one or two of the rocks into the other group at a time. 

Removing bullies until they're no longer top of the totem pole usually works well rather than removing the ones getting attacked.


----------

